# ISPConfig + SFTP



## Greenhorn2013 (24. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die SSL Unterstützung für den FTP zu aktivieren?
Alle Anleitungen die ich gefunden habe, bezogen sich auf conf files die ich bei mir nicht auf dem System gefunden habe.

Grüße


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2009)

Möchtest Du FTP mit SSL oder SFTP? SFTP ist ein protokoll das auf SSH basiert und wird vom sshd bereutgestellt während FTP + ssl (oder TLS) als ftps bezeichnet wird und über den FTP Daemon läuft. Außerdem müsstest Du nochmal sagen, welche Linuxdistribution Du benutzt.


----------

